

How To (Humorously) Complete Selection Criteria Form After CV Is Shortlisted - dolphenstein
http://www.andrewdyster.com/how-to-fill-out-selection-criteria-form.html

======
ArekDymalski
I could forgive confusing application form with an interview but this part
"Reattach your resume so we have all your data all in one location" is
unforgivable.

